# How do yo do that cut???



## Naiveambition (Jul 8, 2015)

I was looking at this photo posted for the heads posted here,. This is not my work, 
          so with that said I thought it may be a good thread for explanation  of complicated cuts that the rest of us draw a blank. Maybe post your pic and setup. And open to any question / poster.

Here is mine. In the photo, how would u cut the recess down from the top of the cylinder. The half moon.  I'm guessing this is clearance for the head bolts.
 My initial thinking would be a flycutter, though I also would be worried about interrupted cuts ruining the finish. Grinding maybe?.   Can't figure it out 


Mike


----------



## Swifty (Jul 8, 2015)

"T" slot cutter will do the job.

Paul.


----------



## kvom (Jul 8, 2015)

Woodruff cutter.


----------



## Naiveambition (Jul 8, 2015)

Ahh the lights are coming on now. Thanks


----------



## tomrux (Jul 9, 2015)

I am having trouble seeing the reason behind them.
Surely with that thin fin in there distortion is going to happen when tightening a bolt. yes if it took out the top fin but not as it sits, that is going to bend.

Tom R


----------

